# Slow Connection - Dimension 8400 w/ Broadcom 57xx



## cardslash02 (Feb 19, 2005)

Dear all, 

Ever since I plugged in my 4-yr old Dell Dimension 8400 into the campus's state of the art T3 line, my speeds have been absolutely awful. I'm supposed to be getting somewhere about 24,000 Kbps, but I'm getting instead a measly 300 Kbps.
I ruled out a bad jack and a bad cable by testing with someone else's (newer) computer. Therefore I know the problem is my 4-yr old Broadcom 57xx card not liking the fast new connection. 


My ISP is the Univ. of Oklahoma
T3 line - supposed to be getting 24000 kbps
Dell Dimension 8400 running XP Sp2
Plugged right into the wall, no modem, no router. 
Used both IE and Firefox, no diff. in speed. 

My network card is the Broadcom NetXtreme 57XX Gigabit Controller (I know I know it's not the exact model number, but that's the closest I can find) It's unclear since I can't find the description of the card in my original system config chart. It MAY be a Broadcom 5751 PCI-E LOM. 

Using the most updated driver available for my system (7.86.0.0) and it's currently set to 100 Mb Full Duplex. (will changing that setting fix the probl?)

Here's the ping test: 
>
ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 61ms, Average = 61ms

nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.193.71.136] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BLAH <00> UNIQUE Registered
BLAH <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kimlr
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ou.edu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ou.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-29-D3-1E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.193.71.136
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.193.64.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.254.254.7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 129.15.1.120
129.15.1.121
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 129.15.1.120
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 129.15.1.121
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 17, 2008 9:00:51 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 18, 2008 8:09:46 PM


Now I hope I can get this to work, with your guys' help...I mean, it is a GIGABIT controller, right? It should be able to handle this fast connection, right??


----------



## Systems_Analyst (Jul 17, 2008)

You can try installing a different network card and see if that solves the issue. Hope this will help fix the problem.


----------



## cardslash02 (Feb 19, 2005)

Well I thought you guys would actually help me troubleshoot this thing, not just give up and buy another card. Come on! Can't anyone help me?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You've ruled out the connection, so that suggestion isn't as far off the wall as you seem to suggest. You're using the latest drivers, and other than the card, not much springs to mind.

One thing to try before you buy the card, try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if it's any speedier that way.


----------



## cardslash02 (Feb 19, 2005)

Then can a mod plz move this thread into the Network Cards subforum? I feel like it may have a better chance of getting solved there.


----------

